# If you are rich, which of these beauties would you get your hands on?



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

Felt F1:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/felt_f1_zps28a790a6.jpg









Cannondale Supersix Evo DuraAce Di2:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/cannondale_super6_evo_duraacedi2_zps65046167.jpg









Trek Madone 7.9:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/trek_madone_79_zps07a0a8b2.jpg









Specialized S-Works Venge Di2:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/specialized_sworks_venge_di2_zps1dca084d.jpg









Giant TCR Advanced SL0:
https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/giant_advanced_sl0_zps53d8bb8e.jpg


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

None of the above.

The rich don't shop for suits at JC Penney. They don't buy off-the-rack.

If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Bruce is wise, very wise


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Exactly this ^^^^ Before I saw Bruce’s much better answer, mine was going to be that I would get whichever of the bikes felt the nicest to ride. 

Personally, I never liked Giant (I have one) so would go on a test ride with a negative attitude, and I was never wild about Trek (never owned one but taken a bunch on test rides). Specialized stuff feels good to me so I would definitely consider it, but don’t care for those overstated deep dish wheels in the pic. Dales and Felts are nice rides too. Since I have a Giant and a Specialized already, I’d prolly be deciding between the Dale and the Felt, and teh Dale looks nicest to me.

Notice how there are bunches of me’s and I’s in the paragraph above. And I don’t think one needs to be rich for one of those bikes. It’s all about priorities.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

BostonG said:


> And I don’t think one needs to be rich for one of those bikes. It’s all about priorities.


Rich is a relative term. For every poster on this board there is someone doing much, much worse that looks at that poster's spending habits & wishes they were as rich. And for every "rich" person there's a wealthier person that can't imagine surviving on so little. But affording a bike like those pictured comes down to priorities. I've got buddies that easily spend a grand a month on booze, smokes & eating out. So a bike like those is one year of forgoing crap you don't need. I figure if you have no c.c. debt, no mortgage and you are saving a reasonable amount for your future, what's left is yours to spend. My choice was the Trek...










It fit me like a glove and is wonderful to ride. No need for a custom bike when something fits this good.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

Well said Bruce!
now if I was just really well off and looking for an overpriced stock bicycle I'd either pick the Cannondale EVO or the Trek 7.9.


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... course, on the other side of the coin... if I were rich, "all your bikes are belong to me"...


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

None of the above. Off-the-shelf bikes don't interest me at all. Custom, built to order specifically for me.


----------



## big-daddy-59 (Oct 26, 2012)

While standard off the shelf frames tend to fit me just fine, I wouldn't be interested in any of the bikes posted. They're all carbon frames. I'll take a nice Lynsky with Force or Red. Titanium= lifetime bike.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

brucew said:


> If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.


Just having something "custom" might tickle your fancy and make you happy but... would you be buying the bicycle to race or just to ride casually? For racing, wouldn't the top tier off-the-rack frame probably be lighter, more aero, and faster? If you were buying to ride casually, what custom fit could you achieve that you couldn't otherwise get by tweaking components with a competent fitter?


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

If we have to buy stock, and it has to be carbon, still none of the above. The guy that owns my LBS has one of these, and it's lovely. I'd gladly have one over any of the bikes mentioned above-


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Get the Venge...

This whole "custom" bike stuff is a whole lot of malarkey as not wanting to be seen on a bike that someone else might have. Been there done that with the Mt.Bikes years ago trying to have the most obscure mtb so one wouldn't look like the next goober rolling down the trails on a me-too-Trek.

If money were no object the last place most serious cyclists would go is to some hippie tack-welding some frames in a garage yeah sure looks pretty and is unique but exactly how much R&D did joe welder put into building a state of the art road race machine compared to Giant or Cannondale? 

yeah if your happy being the fanciest guy on your t-shirt rally rides then get you a blingy one off if you want the most technologically advanced road rocket go with the brands that put the serious time effort and money into it. 

that's my 2¢ on this subject...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As some others have mentioned, I'd go with none of the above, but would go with a Specialized S-Works Tarmac, so... close to a Venge in some respects.

I find both the Giant and Trek just plain ugly. 

Re: custom, if someone _needs_ custom geo or _wants_ all that goes with owning custom, I think it's a great way to go. But my '08 Tarmac Comp fits me as well as (or a little better than) my custom Serotta Colorado ever did, rides as well and handles a little better (all subjective, I know so IMO/E). So all things considered an S-Works Tarmac frameset built to my specs (by me) looks to be a relative bargain.

Even if I _were_ rich, I'd still be frugal.


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

Pegoretti.
Big Leg Emma
Custom Geo
Ciavetè paint

And I would not give a S*** if you thought it was ugly because it is what I want.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

what do you consider rich? I consider myself to be above average and cost usually isn't a concern. I've ridden the Trek, Giant and Specialized Venge. I went with the Giant.


----------



## IainStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Absolutely, custom would be a great option. But if I were choosing from those five bikes the clear winner (for me, at least) is the Cannondale. Excellent frame (light, stiff, comfortable), nice equipment line-up (excepting, possibly, the Mavic hoops...YMMV), one of the best crank-sets going and terrific graphics.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

Among the choices, I would struggle to choose between the Cannondale (have always loved how they ride) and the Madone (have a 4-series now and couldn't be happier). For 2013, I am considering an Orbea (beautiful), a Cervelo (amazingly functional), and a NeilPryde (new and exciting, but I haven't ridden one yet). I am not rich, but a nice bike is a priority for me so I don't mind spending a bit of money on a high end bike. Because of this, I can't imagine much would change in terms of which bike I would buy. If I were rich, the biggest change would probably be that my bike wouldn't have to live in my bedroom anymore.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello Kitty said:


> Get the Venge...
> 
> This whole "custom" bike stuff is a whole lot of malarkey as not wanting to be seen on a bike that someone else might have. Been there done that with the Mt.Bikes years ago trying to have the most obscure mtb so one wouldn't look like the next goober rolling down the trails on a me-too-Trek.
> 
> ...


Very short-sighted. Certainly, not all custom builders are anywhere near equal. On the other hand, contrary to your rationalization, it's about the only spot where real innovation can take place (in the top tier.) Most of what you imagine as 'technologically advanced' from the big makers was either co-opted from elsewhere, or is marketing fluff and planned obsolescence. Mostly fluff and obsolescence. 

Proper fit is far more than three points in space, slammed together with whatever bizarre combination of frames, stems, spacers, and seatposts are needed to get 'close.' And it's also far more important to overall performance than a handful of grams here, or an extra-swoopy shape there. 

Very few people 'need' a custom bike. Nearly everyone can benefit from one.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

danl1 said:


> Proper fit is far more than three points in space, slammed together with whatever bizarre combination of frames, stems, spacers, and seatposts are needed to get 'close.' And it's also far more important to overall performance than a handful of grams here, or an extra-swoopy shape there.
> 
> Very few people 'need' a custom bike. Nearly everyone can benefit from one.


best spent money in the last year http://specialized.com/bc/microsite/bgfit/


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Another vote for none of the above. If I had the money it would be a custom steel bike from a top builder. It would have lugs, artisan craftmanship, and amazing paint. It would not push the UCI weight limit


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Dan333sp said:


> If we have to buy stock, and it has to be carbon, still none of the above. The guy that owns my LBS has one of these, and it's lovely. I'd gladly have one over any of the bikes mentioned above-


Just curious, why this bike? If I took a high end cannondale, set up the fit so it was 99% identical to this bike, and painted the frame with the same color scheme... what would you not like about it?


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello Kitty said:


> best spent money in the last year http://specialized.com/bc/microsite/bgfit/


Agreed. I had that fit prior to choosing my Madone. Then I got on the Project 1 site & set it up the way I wanted. There are no custom builders where I live & high end bikes available to test ride are few & far between. I felt more comfortable riding the Trek, having the bike fit in person and ordering it with my specs vs. sending a list of measurements to a custom builder and waiting to see what they came up with.

There's no reason why the fact that my choice differs from that of another person means that I must be right & they must be wrong. Everyone has different needs and different comfort levels. I want to be able to ride the bike before buying and want the person/company responsible for my satisfaction to be in my city as I expect to own this bike for a long time.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

danl1 said:


> Proper fit is far more than three points in space, slammed together with whatever bizarre combination of frames, stems, spacers, and seatposts are needed to get 'close.' And it's also far more important to overall performance than a handful of grams here, or an extra-swoopy shape there.


And what is this absolute, proper fit with a custom frame you speak of based on? The same principles used with a non-custom frame, right? So in what ways specifically can you not be fit properly using a standard frame as a starting point?


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

Rich is a relative term. I'm in love with the Guru Evolo-R, and would love to get that baby built to my body and full Campy Super Record sexy... Met a couple on a century ride a month ago on a custom Seven travel tandem that would be a treat to have for couples therapy... 

But you don't have to be rich to have a "custom" built bike - I just built out a Surly Cross Check with SRAM Force and misc Bontrager take-off parts with some Chris King goodies where it counts and a Ritchey carbon cross fork for a real deal. I'll [probably] never buy off the rack again, it's just fun to build it with what you want.


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

brianvosburgh said:


> But you don't have to be rich to have a "custom" built bike - I just built out a Surly Cross Check with SRAM Force and misc Bontrager take-off parts with some Chris King goodies where it counts and a Ritchey carbon cross fork for a real deal. I'll [probably] never buy off the rack again, it's just fun to build it with what you want.


eBay is your friend if you have patience and not a lot of money to spend one of my first road bikes was a Colnago C40 that I built up by shopping on ebay back in Y2K for a fraction of what a new one would of cost. 

If you want to build up a nice bike shopping for high quality pre-owned parts eBay is an excellent source however I'll politely disagree with you on building one up from scratch NEW Vs. buying off the rack the purchasing power of the big bike manufacturers is much greater than an individual buying piece by piece.

If you have unlimited funds then of course you can build a $20K uber-bike but if you have $4K to build one or by one off the rack then the off the rack bike is gonna make much more financial sense.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Even thinking about an unlimited budget ride, I don't seek the mega $$$ builds. The ones above don't catch my eye for a variety of reasons. Choosing among them the C-dale generically speaking.


----------



## brianvosburgh (May 17, 2012)

Hello Kitty said:


> I'll politely disagree with you on building one up from scratch NEW Vs. buying off the rack the purchasing power of the big bike manufacturers is much greater than an individual buying piece by piece.


Good point. I've invested a lot of time building a relationship with my LBS owner and the mechanic so they took care of me with some brand new take off's which cut the cost vs. new-off-the-shelf/retail.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally posted by *Hello kitty* 


> then get you a blingy one off


I'll take the so called one off any day of the week. "Get the Venge", you'd have to give me a compelling reason to, since I have yet to see on of those technologically advanced road rockets finish a race riderless.

And I don't do t-shirt rally rides.


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

What are you going to do with the bike? 
Race, charity ride, tour, weekends on the LBS ride. commute.
Where are you going to ride the bike?
Hills, flats, gravel, bike trails.
How long have you been riding?
Forever, just started, couple of years.


I'm looking at a couple of bikes on your list that would destroy someone new to cycling. I see a couple more that might make doing a little distance easier. Are we helping you pick out a bike? Or are you asking which one we would like?

My dream bike ain't on that list.


----------



## champamoore (Jul 30, 2012)

Cableguy said:


> Just curious, why this bike? If I took a high end cannondale, set up the fit so it was 99% identical to this bike, and painted the frame with the same color scheme... what would you not like about it?


Campy, perhaps, and a touch of Merckx magic!? ;]


----------



## Hello Kitty (Sep 8, 2006)

exracer said:


> I'll take the so called one off any day of the week. "Get the Venge", you'd have to give me a compelling reason to.


I have no idea what is a selling point for you is? Obviously it's different than myself I just don't get tingly when I see a custom bike as some do, I can appreciate the craftsmanship but have no desire to plunk down the cash for it.

I've bought road bikes for various reasons my Scott CR1 was because it's was "The" bike when it came out and I had to have one my next bike was a cannondale super six team edition srm bike and finally my latest is the specialized s works venge each one I got because it was what I felt was the cutting edge bike at that particular time in my opinion.

I know guys on our weekly ride that have a calfee's, guru and pegoretti's but somehow gravitate back to Trek madone, or BMC's for some reason I guess the "i got a unique bike" syndrome wore off and the team deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The Felt ... Due to fit, but the Venge would be a close second.


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

Cableguy said:


> Just curious, why this bike? If I took a high end cannondale, set up the fit so it was 99% identical to this bike, and painted the frame with the same color scheme... what would you not like about it?


Because it has Campy, it looks awesome, it's very light and stiff, and it has some association with a cycling legend. I like Cannondales just fine, but in my area 9 out of 10 racers are on CAADs or supersixes, so I'd rather be on something unique and appealing.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Holy cow....you've just listed the 5 makes that Bicycling magazine always chooses from for their bike of the month!


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*None. . .*

of the crappy bikes (less the Specialized) you listed. A Wilier Zero 7 for me.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Dan333sp said:


> Because it has Campy, it looks awesome, it's very light and stiff, and it has some association with a cycling legend. I like Cannondales just fine, but in my area 9 out of 10 racers are on CAADs or supersixes, so I'd rather be on something unique and appealing.


Right on :thumbsup:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

QQUIKM3 said:


> A Wilier Zero 7 for me.


Yeah me too, I would pass on all the forementioned "Lemming" bikes. It would have to be an Italian or Belgian steed with Campy Super Record EPS.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Neither, their all too ugly to be seen on or to spend money for! Don't scream at me about that comment, you asked so I gave my personal opinion.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

mtnroadie said:


> Yeah me too, I would pass on all the forementioned "Lemming" bikes. It would have to be an Italian or Belgian steed with Campy Super Record EPS.


This cracks me up. I ride with a group of guys that live across town. They are all Speshy *****s to the enth degree, always bragging about their hookups and how they get new frames twice a year. 

I call them Team Lemming to their faces, I can get away with this because they are fast as s**t and don't care what I think when I am sucking wheel and Co2 on my Italian beauty.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

If I'm going for a stock bike and money isn't an issue I'd like to pick one of these up, not the best or the most expensive, but it's inline with my taste and requirements, and almost attainable if I keep saving. (I know it's a mountain bike on a road bike forum but the bikes shown above do nothing for me).


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

For the OP, I'd hope the cannondale or the felt fit me best, in that order.

But as said, if I truly had limitless time and resource, I'd want to go custom frame and build it up. The real thing I'd blow money on is comissioning my shop to baby step me through building it myself.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

mtnroadie said:


> Yeah me too, I would pass on all the forementioned "Lemming" bikes. It would have to be an Italian or Belgian steed with Campy Super Record EPS.


Given that there are 2 major drivetrain companies that you can choose from, Shimano & Campy, what makes you less of a lemming for choosing one over the other? Same question applies to opting for an Italian frame... it seems to me that you're choosing it because it's Italian rather than anything specific about the company/frame since you only listed the country of origin. Both preferences seem to be simply following a popular trend for the sake of it rather than the merit. Isn't that what lemming behavior is?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

champamoore said:


> Campy, perhaps, and a touch of Merckx magic!? ;]


 Meckx magic...straight from China...just like Cannondale.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Not rich and would not buy any of the above options.
I ride and race all 3 of my ti bikes.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello Kitty said:


> Get the Venge...
> 
> This whole "custom" bike stuff is a whole lot of malarkey as not wanting to be seen on a bike that someone else might have. Been there done that with the Mt.Bikes years ago trying to have the most obscure mtb so one wouldn't look like the next goober rolling down the trails on a me-too-Trek.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the giggles.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Parlee Z Zero with disc brakes and Di2.

Parlee Cycles - In the Media - (Informally) introducing the Z-Zero!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

DaveWC said:


> Given that there are 2 major drivetrain companies that you can choose from, Shimano & Campy, what makes you less of a lemming for choosing one over the other? Same question applies to opting for an Italian frame... it seems to me that you're choosing it because it's Italian rather than anything specific about the company/frame since you only listed the country of origin. Both preferences seem to be simply following a popular trend for the sake of it rather than the merit. Isn't that what lemming behavior is?


Fine then! I want an Albanian bike with a frame made of fortified hemp and a full gruppo of Proctor & Gamble's eco-friendly free-range rubberized components.


----------



## Trofeo Rosso (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Kitty said:


> If money were no object the last place most serious cyclists would go is to some hippie tack-welding some frames in a garage yeah sure looks pretty and is unique but exactly how much R&D did joe welder put into building a state of the art road race machine compared to Giant or Cannondale?
> .


Have Calfee make a Lemond TDF frame w/ Vetements Z Paint job

Not really a tack welding hippie.....

If I had "stupid money"


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

DaveWC said:


> Given that there are 2 major drivetrain companies that you can choose from, Shimano & Campy, what makes you less of a lemming for choosing one over the other? Same question applies to opting for an Italian frame... it seems to me that you're choosing it because it's Italian rather than anything specific about the company/frame since you only listed the country of origin. Both preferences seem to be simply following a popular trend for the sake of it rather than the merit. Isn't that what lemming behavior is?


You mean Shimano and Sram, right? Both of which dominate the component market here in the US. While Campy is the odd man out, used almost exclusively by connoisseurs who appreciate superior components with a rich history. 

As for a carbon super bike I would have to choose a Merckx EMX7 or 5 or a Willier Zero7, but to each his own. Oh and one more, I saw a 12k Parlee with Campy Super Record EPS today… wow, perfection. A nice custom US bike would also be on the short list.

Yes, without a doubt there are some monster Lemmings on the roads out there, but Lemmings nonetheless. Not criticizing their ability to ride just the lack of creativity in choice.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

If I were rich:

1. Hire a coach, dietician and physio, and ride for about a year to get back into shape.
2. Set up shop some place/places where I could ride all of these, and more.
3. Buy the one that rides the best for me.

I really think that, unlike suits, bespoke bikes are a crock. My body isn't that unusual that a standard frame for most bikes couldn't be fit to my body with the appropriate bits (stem, etc.).

Custom bikes, unless you have a really non-standard body, are an old man's idea of a good time. That's coming from an old man.

And I the end of the day, I may decide to go back and find a never ridden '06 Scott CR1 SL like the one I used to have. Super light, super stiff and, unfortunately, super disposable due to the then cutting edge CF layup.


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

Regardless of what I'd choose from those listed, are any of the high zoot bikes really that superior to those offerings from the same manufacturers that are a couple rungs down the ladder? 

I salavate over Record and pee just a bit over Super Record. But in reality, is another 50% or 100% price premium over my Chorus going to benefit a rider like me (non-racer) other than bragging rights/ego stroking?

You non-independently wealthy, non-racers, that are riding top of the ladder frames and components, once the "Wow" factor wore off, was it worth it? I ask because I nearly bought a $4k frame this weekend and I keep telling myself the Record/SR/Chorus story above so I don't come home with the #@$!? thing (called the shop this morning, it's still there, dammit).


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

MerlinAma said:


> Parlee Z Zero with disc brakes and Di2.
> 
> Parlee Cycles - In the Media - (Informally) introducing the*Z-Zero!


+1 +1 more...except if the question is "off the shelf" bikes then the answer has to be the Z5 SLi...oops I already got one...

observation/question...why do these type threads ALWAYS generate so many responses so quick? Count me in as "me too, I need another excuse to mention MY favorite.."


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

mtnroadie said:


> You mean Shimano and Sram, right? Both of which dominate the component market here in the US. While Campy is the odd man out, used almost exclusively by connoisseurs who appreciate superior components with a rich history.


You're right, my mistake, I meant 3 main manufacturers. When I chose my drivetrain for my Madone I would have chosen Campy but I wanted electronic and couldn't justify spending $3k more to go from Ultegra Di2 to Super Record EPS. So I guess I'm not rich... just a lemming. That's ok, I still love the bike.

Seems to me that a lot of winning riders in the Tour ride Shimano so at least I'm in good company.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

billium v2.0 said:


> once the "Wow" factor wore off, was it worth it?


Yes it was. I still like my blingy thingy.

Now I'm working on a full panto Colner from 1978. Beyond bling.


----------



## Chewie_52 (Jul 16, 2012)

Venge. It's a Spesh...why even consider anything else? I've been a Spesh rider my entire life and wouldn't think about going to another brand...possibly a Turner 5 Spot for an mtb but aside from that Spesh 4 life!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DaveWC said:


> Seems to me that a lot of winning riders in the Tour ride Shimano so at least I'm in good company.


That's only due to sponsorships. By the way, SRAM sponsored more teams this last year then Shimano, I guess according to your logic SRAM is now superior to Shimano. And Campy doesn't build any of it's stuff in China.

Here is the list of sponsors (and their bikes they rode) from 2011:

Lampre-ISD... Willier... Campagnolo
Movistar... Pinarello... Campagnolo
Omega Pharma... Lotto Canyon... Campagnolo
Quick Step... Eddy Merckx... Campagnolo
BMC Racing Team... BMC... Shimano
Euskatel-Euskadi... Orbea... Shimano
HTC-Highroad... Specialized... Shimano
Luxembourg Project... Trek... Shimano
Rabobank... Giant... Shimano
Sky... Pinarello... Shimano
AG2R La Mondiale... Kuota... SRAM
Team Garmin-Cervélo... Cervélo... SRAM
Katusha... Focus... SRAM
Liquigas... Cannondale... SRAM
Astana... Specialized... SRAM
Saxobank Sungard... Specialized... SRAM
Radioshack... Trek... SRAM
Vacansoleil... Ridley... SRAM

But the real marketing ploy comes from a company like Shimano offering the best component package deal to the frame manufacture, or what is known as OEM supplier. Shimano has been the leader in getting manufactures to put Shimano stuff on their bikes for cheap, why? Because Shimano knows that once the product breaks you'll spend a small fortune getting it replaced. SRAM is making some headway into the OEM market but their the same sort of animal. Campy doesn't go after the mass manufactures, they stay close to higher end custom builders instead.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

froze said:


> That's only due to sponsorships. By the way, SRAM sponsored more teams this last year then Shimano, I guess according to your logic SRAM is now superior to Shimano.


Where did I state that any drivetrain mfr was superior to another?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

DaveWC said:


> Where did I state that any drivetrain mfr was superior to another?


You kind of implied it when you said: "Seems to me that a lot of winning riders in the Tour ride Shimano so at least I'm in good company."


----------



## mttklmrr1 (May 13, 2011)

I would pick Madone 7.9 since it is the only USA made frame in this group or go custom.


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

froze said:


> You kind of implied it when you said: "Seems to me that a lot of winning riders in the Tour ride Shimano so at least I'm in good company."


There are winning riders on all groupos so I don't see how you can go wrong with any of them. That was my point. The fact that I chose Shimano & there are many winning riders on Shimano means I'm doing ok with that choice. Mind you, that fact that my gears work as promised is all I really need to know. I don't think I've given anything up by not springing for the extra $3k for the Campy Super Record EPS.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

mttklmrr1 said:


> I would pick Madone 7.9 since it is the only USA made frame


What makes that better?
Frankly as someone outside of the US, Made in the USA is not necessarily a selling point.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Worked hard and saved my pennies for years and finally went with a Colnago C59 after testing just about every bike on the planet -- the frame finally gets here this week and i should have her built up in a week or so -- it's an absolutely amazing frame in my humble opinion -- and, yes, no question that it will be worth it -- good riding everyone...

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/07/colnago-c59-italia-king-of-mountain.html


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

Terex said:


> I really think that, unlike suits, bespoke bikes are a crock. My body isn't that unusual that a standard frame for most bikes couldn't be fit to my body with the appropriate bits (stem, etc.).


What I think you're forgetting is that the OP asked about the rich. 

As the saying goes, the rich aren't like you and I. The rich (and I'm talking the 1% here) really wouldn't want to be seen on a mass-produced bike that any yahoo with a VISA card can buy. In something as cheap as a bike, exclusivity is what counts. You buy things that others (read: middle and working-class) cannot or would not.


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally posted by *Hello Kitty*


> I have no idea what is a selling point for you is? Obviously it's different than myself I just don't get tingly when I see a custom bike as some do, I can appreciate the craftsmanship but have no desire to plunk down the cash for it.
> 
> I've bought road bikes for various reasons my Scott CR1 was because it's was "The" bike when it came out and I had to have one my next bike was a cannondale super six team edition srm bike and finally my latest is the specialized s works venge each one I got because it was what I felt was the cutting edge bike at that particular time in my opinion.
> 
> I know guys on our weekly ride that have a calfee's, guru and pegoretti's but somehow gravitate back to Trek madone, or BMC's for some reason I guess the "i got a unique bike" syndrome wore off and the team deal was too good to pass up.


Cutting edge is always nice but for the most part bikes from Kirk Lee, Crumpton or Parlee are every bit up to date as anything from Specialized, C'dale or Trek. They may not have the total aero tubing but bfd. And price wise, they are no more expensive that a Dogma or top of the line Colnago. 

I've been doing this for so long that I don't buy into so magazine telling me "oh, you have this. It the greatest" or some marketing hype telling me the same damn thing. I put up with that crap when I was on motorcycles. Guys on the latest greatest 750 or 1000cc talking about how fast they were and telling me (RZ350) "you need to get a real bike". Funny thing was I could always drop them like a bad habit when it came to the twisties. Difference between thinking you're fast and knowing you're fast and the guys that are fast don't need to sit there and talk about how fast they are. The fact I had a fair amount of tract time probably had something to do with it.

Took the same approach when I was racing road bikes. Didn't buy into the bs. Always waited and asked other racers if x, y or z really gave them a advantage or not. Trained and raced the best I could.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

I'd probably pick from one of these -


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

terry b said:


> I'd probably pick from one of these -


Most definitely!!!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

brucew said:


> None of the above.
> 
> The rich don't shop for suits at JC Penney. They don't buy off-the-rack.
> 
> If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.



^ This.

I'm not rich, but I still refuse to ride cookie-cutter, made in China plastic bikes.

I already have one of my dream bikes - a Cyfac Vintage Rando w/Athena 11. Given unlimited resources, I'd also own a Shamrock Cycles bike (Fluid Druid, maybe?), a ti bike from Lynskey, a custom steel city bike from someone with style and vision, and a kick-ass MTB.

Of the bikes that were posted, the only one I'd even consider is the Cannondale. I'll never own another Specialized or Trek product.


----------



## ktc (Feb 18, 2012)

Of the bikes shown I'd probably go for the Cannondale, but in reality I'd get another custom Ti Seven.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I'm not rich, but I still refuse to ride cookie-cutter, made in China plastic bikes.
> 
> ...


I agree full heartedly with everything you said! By the way, I've been to the Shamrock shop in Indy In, and their great people and do great work, if I was in the market for a custom steel lugged bike they would be the at the top of the list. I saw a bike while I was there being built for a customer and the customer spec'd Sachs lugs, man that bike looked nice. Speaking of Sachs, Sachs recommends few bike shops in this country and he recommends Shamrock on his website...he doesn't even recommend Rivendell!


----------



## billium v2.0 (Oct 22, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Of the bikes that were posted, the only one I'd even consider is the Cannondale. I'll never own another _*Specialized*_ or _*Trek*_ product.


Platy;

Based on quality of their product issues or PITA issues in dealing with the manufacturers as a retailer and/or resolving warranty claims? 

I own neither, but they are by far the most common road brands where I live and ride.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If a lot of climbing and distance are on the menu I'd be choosing between the Cannondale and the F1. I had an F1 for years and absolutely loved it. I switched to a Cervelo S3 because the vast majority of my riding is on the flats.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> ^ This.
> 
> I'm not rich, but I still refuse to ride cookie-cutter, made in China plastic bikes.


I'm assuming you have no problem SELLING them, however?

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

terry b said:


> I'd probably pick from one of these -


I see a Trek and a USPS logo in one picture... you're a doper.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

brucew said:


> What I think you're forgetting is that the OP asked about the rich.
> 
> As the saying goes, the rich aren't like you and I. The rich (and I'm talking the 1% here) really wouldn't want to be seen on a mass-produced bike that any yahoo with a VISA card can buy. In something as cheap as a bike, exclusivity is what counts. You buy things that others (read: middle and working-class) cannot or would not.


Why is it that a $12,000 bike is only for rich people? My LBS sells a ton of these (probably as much as any LBS anywhere) and the people walking out aren't rich. Many are people that scrapped money together at the expense of lots of other choices


----------



## Oasisbill (Jan 15, 2011)

How about a Storck Fascenario, or this: World's Lightest Road Bike at 2.7kg

Or a BAUM in ti: Baum Cycles | Ristretto


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Whatever I chose I would probably immediately have it painted. It sounds stupid but my belief is that many riders buy bikes because of the way they look. Strip the paint off all the bikes above, paint them with primer & they'd look pretty much the same. The Merckx pictured above is a perfect example. The guy who likes it so much is basing his opinion on paint & decals. Take those off & it looks a lot like many, many other bikes. Yes, I know there are differences but IMO they're pretty minor on a strictly appearance basis.

IMO only there are far too many red/white/black bikes & I really dislike the stealth look. To me it looks like the bike has been primed but the painter forgot to put a finish coat & shipped it like that.

Same with cars. Almost all of us on these forums are drivers. How would you feel about a car you thought was just what you wanted, had the perfect body shape, accessories, wheels, etc. but it was painted bubble gum pink and that was the only option?

Oh yeah. My current #1 bike? It's red white & black. I love the bike & it's only a year old. I will be painted this winter because I really hate the color. It was the only option.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Whatever I chose I would probably immediately have it painted. It sounds stupid but my belief is that many riders buy bikes because of the way they look. Strip the paint off all the bikes above, paint them with primer & they'd look pretty much the same. The Merckx pictured above is a perfect example. The guy who likes it so much is basing his opinion on paint & decals. Take those off & it looks a lot like many, many other bikes. Yes, I know there are differences but IMO they're pretty minor on a strictly appearance basis.
> 
> IMO only there are far too many red/white/black bikes & I really dislike the stealth look. To me it looks like the bike has been primed but the painter forgot to put a finish coat & shipped it like that.
> 
> ...


My new van is silver. I hate silver vehicles. It had everything I wanted, so I bought it.

(I agree about black/red/white bikes. Use some other damn colours!)


----------



## Unkown (Jul 17, 2012)

This
View attachment 268409


----------



## fuzzy (Jul 19, 2011)

I am not sure what I would buy but I would sure test ride a Pinnarello Dogma or two.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

stanseven said:


> Why is it that a $12,000 bike is only for rich people? My LBS sells a ton of these (probably as much as any LBS anywhere) and the people walking out aren't rich. Many are people that scrapped money together at the expense of lots of other choices


Go back and re-read my post. I wrote that the rich go for exclusivity. What I said about mass-produced bikes is that any yahoo with a VISA can buy one. This includes your $12K bike. And you don't need to be rich to have a VISA or several that add up to $12K.

You also don't need to be rich to save up a $12K purchase.

I'd say that by definition, if you can't spring for something that expensive from pocket change, you aren't rich. In other words, if you have to whip out that VISA, or save up for it, or work it into the budget somehow, you ain't rich.

Re-read the OP too. He wasn't asking about if you have a VISA, or if you could save up for it, or if you could work it into the budget somehow. He asked "If you were rich".

The rich don't lust after Chevys, Fords or Dodges, (or maybe these days, Hondas, Toyotas and Volkswagens) just as they don't lust after Treks, Specialized, or Cannondale.

If you're lusting after what the middle-class buys, you ain't rich.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

In addition to what BruceW posted, I think many of the responses to this post are not about what you think the mythical rich would buy, but about what the poster responding would buy. Those are distinctly different.

Bruce has it nailed. Exclusivity, custom, service and support are things that would be important.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

If your truly very rich , most likely you won't have to buy anything.

Funny how it works out like that.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

DaveWC said:


> That's ok, I still love the bike.


Thats all that matters, just keep riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

brucew said:


> Re-read the OP too. He wasn't asking about if you have a VISA, or if you could save up for it, or if you could work it into the budget somehow. He asked "If you were rich".
> 
> The rich don't lust after Chevys, Fords or Dodges, (or maybe these days, Hondas, Toyotas and Volkswagens) just as they don't lust after Treks, Specialized, or Cannondale.


You're stretching the OPs question which was "If you are rich, which of these beauties would you get your hands on?". The bikes he mentioned aren't exclusive ones which include Trek, Specialized, or Cannondale. He didn't say anything like you are inferring about saving up or using a VISA.

My comment really wasn't meant for you specifically and I shouldn't have used your quote in replying. But lots of non-rich people can buy any of the bikes the OP mentioned.


----------



## Dave Cutter (Sep 26, 2012)

I'd seen a thing on TV. Some up-and-coming pretty young starlet with her bicycle. Her bicycle was a rare old classic 10 speed that had been flawlessly restored.

I regularly cycle through a wealthy neighborhood and see many health minded walkers, joggers, and cyclist. And I haven't seen all that many latest greatest plastic bicycle creations. But I have seen some very well maintained 20, 30, and 40 year old fine classic old bicycles. 

Admittedly... I've been scouring Craigslist and checking yard sales looking for just the right old classic bicycle. One with just the right amount of faded paint on steel and polished alloy parts. A bicycle born in Europe. 

Rich cyclist know that the highest end bicycles aren't the best value. Best value for cost and pleasure riding is always near the middle of the new bicycle price range. Any mid-range name brand bicycle would make a fine bicycle to ride to get some exercise. 

But a fine old classic bicycle with an irreplaceable history... that can take months to find... that is the bicycle to ride to starbucks or out for a beer with friends.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

nolight said:


> Specialized S-Works Venge Di2:
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u432/nolight1/specialized_sworks_venge_di2_zps1dca084d.jpg


This one right here


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I would pick the one that fits the best, obviously. How can you go wrong with those bikes, unless you have very specific needs.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

One of these please


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

brucew said:


> What I think you're forgetting is that the OP asked about the rich.
> 
> As the saying goes, the rich aren't like you and I. The rich (and I'm talking the 1% here) really wouldn't want to be seen on a mass-produced bike that any yahoo with a VISA card can buy. In something as cheap as a bike, exclusivity is what counts. You buy things that others (read: middle and working-class) cannot or would not.


And what you're forgetting is that most rich people aren't stupid. That's why I said that a rich person would invest in selection and enjoyment. You would be a failure as a rich person.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

brucew said:


> None of the above.
> The rich don't shop for suits at JC Penney. They don't buy off-the-rack.
> If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.


My nomination for post of the month. I was gonna say this but you'd already said it. I got the bike of my dreams 18 months ago (Platy supplied the front derailer!) and it was a custom Ti Kish. It was a birthday present to me (two years early) for my 65th birthday. I sold my cookie cutter bike (a carbon Argon18) to help fund the new one.

By the way, I ain't rich and the Kish was one of the least expensive custom Ti frames on the market ($2500 then) and much cheaper than some (lots of?) generic factory carbon frames. But there ain't another one like it. Not one.


----------



## nolight (Oct 12, 2012)

Blackbeerthepirate said:


> I'm looking at a couple of bikes on your list that would destroy someone new to cycling. I see a couple more that might make doing a little distance easier. Are we helping you pick out a bike? Or are you asking which one we would like?


I am asking which one you like. I can't afford for sure . Which would destroy someone new to cycling and why?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Whatever I chose I would probably immediately have it painted. It sounds stupid but my belief is that many riders buy bikes because of the way they look. Strip the paint off all the bikes above, paint them with primer & they'd look pretty much the same. The Merckx pictured above is a perfect example. The guy who likes it so much is basing his opinion on paint & decals. Take those off & it looks a lot like many, many other bikes. Yes, I know there are differences but IMO they're pretty minor on a strictly appearance basis.
> 
> IMO only there are far too many red/white/black bikes & I really dislike the stealth look. To me it looks like the bike has been primed but the painter forgot to put a finish coat & shipped it like that.
> 
> ...



HEY, you should paint it blue and yellow!


----------



## 1spd (Jun 14, 2012)

Personally, i would find a frame that I like and had the geo that works for me. So that could either be an off the shelf Parlee ZR1 or 5, Tarmac as noted on page 1, a Cinelli carbon, or any other number of carbon frames that I like. I would then sink a gobs of money into all the little light weight bling parts for a build that was still reliable to ride daily, supported century, or roll around the course on race day. i would of course have about 3-4 different sets of wheels depending on the event. For me, I like bikes so I'm sure I would have a nice something built up, but I think the most exciting part of it all for me is the building process. Waiting for the brown santa truck to show up each day with new parts for me to tinker with until the wee hours of the night and finding it hard to sleep like a little kid at Christmas because I know I'm going to get up and go ride that sucker the next morning!


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

QQUIKM3 said:


> of the crappy bikes (less the Specialized) you listed. A Wilier Zero 7 for me.


Along the same lines, I like Specialized of the choices offered, but I'll take a Ciocc Supremo if I could choose any bike.


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

Project 1 Madone. I'm not rich by any means, but that's the route I went.

My whip:










2013 Madone 7, Project 1, Quarq, SRAM Red, ENVE Smart 3.4 Carbon Clinchers, Fizik Antares VS, 3T Ergonova LTD carbon bars, Bontrager RXXXL Carbon Stem, etc.


Ya know...your basic bombing around town, dirt roads, forest preserve trails kinda bike.










More details on it here.


----------



## kearnybiker (Sep 13, 2012)

The Evo looks awesome, great bike. My buddy has a Supersix 3 with Ultegra Di2.. superb bike.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Lawfirm,

Your Madone is the nicest looking bike here in my opinion. Good job with the build!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Lawfarm,

Your Madone is the nicest looking bike here in my opinion. Good job with the build!


----------



## DaveWC (Sep 21, 2012)

Lawfarm said:


> Project 1 Madone. I'm not rich by any means, but that's the route I went.


Very nice. Some good choices in there. Love the bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Touch0Gray said:


> HEY, you should paint it blue and yellow!


Hell of an idea. I might do just that! :idea:


----------



## Lawfarm (Jun 4, 2010)

stanseven said:


> Lawfirm,
> 
> Your Madone is the nicest looking bike here in my opinion. Good job with the build!


Thanks. There is a lot of soul-searching, a lot of research, and a lot of thought.

Came out better than I hoped, and rides even better than it looks.


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

froze said:


> <cut> Speaking of Sachs, Sachs recommends few bike shops in this country and he recommends Shamrock on his website...he doesn't even recommend Rivendell!


froze -

You've completely missed the point of that RS site page you reference atmo.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

e-RICHIE said:


> froze -
> 
> You've completely missed the point of that RS site page you reference atmo.


Sorry for assuming that then, that's the way your site seemed to mean, not that it really matters. So just what was your intended meaning when you said "Sites with Sachs Appeal"?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I know quite a few people I occasionally ride with are very well off and could ride whatever custom bike they want. Most of them still buy a bike off the rack. I think only true aficionados buy custom bikes, regardless of their income. If they really want one they save up for it. I know more people with $2,000 cars and $10,000 bikes than I can name.
Kind of the same with a lot of my Harley riding friends. They have a 20K harley, a 20K trailer ome, and a pos car


----------



## BeepBeepZipTang (Oct 8, 2009)

OP...off the rack, no rack,Her Rack,visa, no visa ,walmart and penny mart I Like the EVO.


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

froze said:


> Sorry for assuming that then, that's the way your site seemed to mean, not that it really matters. So just what was your intended meaning when you said "Sites with Sachs Appeal"?


Heh? 
There are no bicycle makers at all listed on that page atmo.

*Sites with Sachs Appeal | RICHARD SACHS CYCLES*


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

e-RICHIE said:


> Heh?
> There are no bicycle makers at all listed on that page atmo.
> 
> *Sites with Sachs Appeal | RICHARD SACHS CYCLES*


Dang it I thought that was the site, I posted it here without looking at the contents due to being in a rush, sorry. Here is the site I thought it was: The Next Wave | RICHARD SACHS CYCLES 

The implication from using these words; "the following framebuilders have landed on my radar and I think of them as the NEXT WAVE." And further on; "The implication is not that they may leave a mark some day; these folks are working full time now and are making some of the best frames available. They deserve your consideration."

If I, on this forum, say a certain product deserves your consideration to buy then aren't I in effect recommending it?


----------



## e-RICHIE (Apr 21, 2002)

froze said:


> Dang it I thought that was the site, I posted it here without looking at the contents due to being in a rush, sorry. Here is the site I thought it was: The Next Wave | RICHARD SACHS CYCLES
> 
> The implication from using these words; "the following framebuilders have landed on my radar and I think of them as the NEXT WAVE." And further on; "The implication is not that they may leave a mark some day; these folks are working full time now and are making some of the best frames available. They deserve your consideration."
> 
> If I, on this forum, say a certain product deserves your consideration to buy then aren't I in effect recommending it?


Man - Oh man...

That page has been on my site since 1999 and it's ever-changing. Read the text; see the list. These are names of cats who are newer, doing good work, and who I think have a future in this niche. This list of names replaced a different 12-14 brands that were linked earlier. There's a point in time when someone/something who is next in line becomes the mainstream and is no longer "new". Names like Crumpton, LLewellyn, Kirk, Strong, and others were on there at the front end. Now, we have the folks who are following them (hopefully) getting some just viral exposure.

Anyway, your original point that I don't/didn't recommend Rivendell is where I came into this conversation. They are not on the NEXT WAVE list on my site because the company is nearly two decades old. They wouldn't have been on it when I first composed the list either because they don't slot into the same niche that I am talking about in the first place atmo. You wrote -


> he doesn't even recommend Rivendell!


I *do* recommend them. They are just not on my list of new folks making a go of it. I don't think of Riv as the NEXT WAVE and now I suspect you get why.


----------



## kaliayev (Dec 25, 2008)

brucew said:


> None of the above.
> 
> The rich don't shop for suits at JC Penney. They don't buy off-the-rack.
> 
> If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.


Without question the way to go.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I am going to trust the quality control, precision manufacturing techniques, 
high end r & d budget, the cadcam, the pro-rider feedback tested, precise
application of lay-up and resin composition and quantity "plastic" frame.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

e-RICHIE said:


> Man - Oh man...
> 
> That page has been on my site since 1999 and it's ever-changing. Read the text; see the list. These are names of cats who are newer, doing good work, and who I think have a future in this niche. This list of names replaced a different 12-14 brands that were linked earlier. There's a point in time when someone/something who is next in line becomes the mainstream and is no longer "new". Names like Crumpton, LLewellyn, Kirk, Strong, and others were on there at the front end. Now, we have the folks who are following them (hopefully) getting some just viral exposure.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you explained that, obviously I completely misunderstood that, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mikeyc38 (Sep 8, 2011)

exracer said:


> Originally posted by *Hello Kitty*
> 
> 
> Cutting edge is always nice but for the most part bikes from Kirk Lee, Crumpton or Parlee are every bit up to date as anything from Specialized, C'dale or Trek. They may not have the total aero tubing but bfd. And price wise, they are no more expensive that a Dogma or top of the line Colnago.
> ...


Hear hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

If money were not an issue, I would buy an off the rack Tarmac or Venge or both. I would also get a custom steel, a custom ti, and a tandem. I like bikes for their utility and their aesthetics. Many itt are arguing over personal opinions, as if their situation and/or needs are the same for everyone. You get the bike that makes you feel good and charges you up to ride. For me, right now, is the spec tarmac sl3 that I have on layaway. (By definition, as explained here, I'm not rich...though I'm not hurting either). I don't give a rats a$$ if that makes me a lemming or less of a bike nut because some dude here who is a pseudo hipster, who likes to feel superior says so. It makes me happy. I go to visit my baby once a week, she misses me. That is all that matters, how the bike makes me feel. I'm the one who has to spend 7 to 10 hours a week riding it.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I wouldn't buy any bike that uses its own house brand parts. They tend to get pulled and replace anyhow, so why start with them?


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello Kitty said:


> I have no idea what is a selling point for you is? Obviously it's different than myself I just don't get tingly when I see a custom bike as some do, I can appreciate the craftsmanship but have no desire to plunk down the cash for it.
> 
> I've bought road bikes for various reasons my Scott CR1 was because it's was "The" bike when it came out and I had to have one my next bike was a cannondale super six team edition srm bike and finally my latest is the specialized s works venge each one I got because it was what I felt was the cutting edge bike at that particular time in my opinion.
> 
> I know guys on our weekly ride that have a calfee's, guru and pegoretti's but somehow gravitate back to Trek madone, or BMC's for some reason I guess the "i got a unique bike" syndrome wore off and the team deal was too good to pass up.


The big name bikes are probably easier to sell used. I didn't buy a custom bike primarily because if I didn't like it, I would have a hard time getting rid of a bike that was built for "me". "Salvage value" is an important consideration in any investment.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

nOOky said:


> If I'm going for a stock bike and money isn't an issue I'd like to pick one of these up, not the best or the most expensive, but it's inline with my taste and requirements, and almost attainable if I keep saving. (I know it's a mountain bike on a road bike forum but the bikes shown above do nothing for me).


Ask Obama to buy it for you as part of a "green" initiative.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

mtnroadie said:


> You mean Shimano and Sram, right? Both of which dominate the component market here in the US. While Campy is the odd man out, used almost exclusively by connoisseurs who appreciate superior components with a rich history.
> 
> As for a carbon super bike I would have to choose a Merckx EMX7 or 5 or a Willier Zero7, but to each his own. Oh and one more, I saw a 12k Parlee with Campy Super Record EPS today… wow, perfection. A nice custom US bike would also be on the short list.
> 
> Yes, without a doubt there are some monster Lemmings on the roads out there, but Lemmings nonetheless. Not criticizing their ability to ride just the lack of creativity in choice.


I think SRAM stuff sucks, so I'll take his omission as purposeful.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Chewie_52 said:


> Venge. It's a Spesh...why even consider anything else? I've been a Spesh rider my entire life and wouldn't think about going to another brand...possibly a Turner 5 Spot for an mtb but aside from that Spesh 4 life!


Booo!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Giant TCR SL - Hand Made in Holland. Not flashy - just brilliant.


----------



## Firestone (Apr 23, 2012)

EVO, if I had the cash. Since I don't, I'm happy with my Supersix.


----------



## justbike (Nov 11, 2012)

taking this at face value, and if these are the only choices, the cannondale. Thats the only company I've had some experience with, which has been good. Also I ride on a fiziks, so at least I know my a$$ won't hurt.


----------



## pavena (Nov 12, 2012)

brucew said:


> None of the above.
> 
> The rich don't shop for suits at JC Penney. They don't buy off-the-rack.
> 
> If I were rich, I wouldn't be buying off-the-rack bicycles either. I'd be buying custom, hand-built, made-to-measure.


^ What he said


----------



## benroe1000 (Jun 25, 2012)

If I had to pick from the original choices it would be the venge or the evo. Those bikes look fast standing still.


----------



## babaos (Nov 13, 2012)

always trek!


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

I make pretty good coin, and I ride a cannondale CAAD3 from 1997, original owner. I have looked at new bikes quite a bit, but nothing really seems to offer me any better utility than what I have (granted it's far from stock).


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## F45 (Nov 25, 2010)

jneilt said:


> I make pretty good coin, and I ride a cannondale CAAD3 from 1997, original owner. I have looked at new bikes quite a bit, but nothing really seems to offer me any better utility than what I have (granted it's far from stock).


CAAD 4 here. I take shiite for it but it doesn't slow me down.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

terry b said:


> I'd probably pick from one of these -


I see my favourite Colnago paint job in that picture! (Geo)


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Six pages of this and no one mentioned Vanilla or Strong? I'm not as driven by the latest technology in tube shapes or lay ups as I am a well crafted machine with a gorgeous paint job. If we're all playing the lottery game I want a Vanilla. 

Of course I'm not rich so my Eddy Mercxk in molteni orange will have to do...


----------



## mando54 (Jun 6, 2012)

If those were my choices, I'd buy the Cdale, no doubt about it.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice Choice. Ritte always has great looking bikes. Although, it would look better without the blue seatpost.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm not rich but I could spend whatever I needed to to get the right bike. I would not be real comfortable getting a custom bike because I would not have confidence in the technolgy, etc vs the companies like pinarello, cervelo, Cannondale etc. I would think the boutique brands would be popular with rich people. i think suits are a bad example because its about the fabric and fit, not R&D and resources like a bike manufacturer. 
Brands like Mercedes, Rolex and Mcintosh (audio equipment not computers) are very popular with big spenders because they have perceived value and status. Just my opinion but I would bet that for every rich guy that springs for a 10k custom that doesn't have a brand name there are 50 with Pinarellos etc. Thats what I have seen on the century rides I have done this year. There are exceptions to everything but most rich people have nice things and live in nice houses because they can.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

frankdatank1337 said:


> Nice Choice. Ritte always has great looking bikes. Although, it would look better without the blue seatpost.


Baby blue is my favorite color. I can never get enough of it. Even though I love that stainless steel/carbon custom Ritte, in reality, if I had the money then I would be getting their all carbon frame instead because I can't justify spending that much money and not racing it, and I'm not buying a 1700 gram frame at that price point. If I literally had money to burn? Sure, I'd buy both.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Venge here. Or a Look 695 Di2 like they have at my local shop. 


I think most of you guys who want the crazy custom bikes are just dudes who remember the good old days of cycling and want a bike that reminds them of that. I hate the way custom bikes look with their straight, thin tubes. How does that bike have character and 'soul' when it looks like a billion other bikes made by a ton of different companies over the years? Many of the modern bikes have hundreds/thousands of hours of engineering in them as far as aerodynamics, composite, FEA, etc. plus are made to look different to establish their brand and use. 

I'd definitely go with a modern 'plastic' bike as you guys put it. Since you're talking about comparing pricey bikes to cars, look at all of the fastest, most expensive cars in the world and what do they all have in common?? Lots and lots of carbon fiber. Get with the times.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

dcorn said:


> Venge here. Or a Look 695 Di2 like they have at my local shop.
> 
> 
> I think most of you guys who want the crazy custom bikes are just dudes who remember the good old days of cycling and want a bike that reminds them of that. I hate the way custom bikes look with their straight, thin tubes. How does that bike have character and 'soul' when it looks like a billion other bikes made by a ton of different companies over the years? Many of the modern bikes have hundreds/thousands of hours of engineering in them as far as aerodynamics, composite, FEA, etc. plus are made to look different to establish their brand and use.
> ...


Bike companies love guys like you.

The main thing that distinguishes one Tupperware bike from the other is the decals.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LOL how much engineering goes into a bike. Bikes are the simplest machines in the world, after the hammer and the pully. Bicycle Design is a fleece job.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*This one.*

LOOK 696 Mondrian


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

dcorn said:


> Many of the modern bikes have hundreds/thousands of hours of engineering in them as far as aerodynamics, composite, FEA, etc. plus are made to look different to establish their brand and use.
> 
> I'd definitely go with a modern 'plastic' bike as you guys put it. Since you're talking about comparing pricey bikes to cars, look at all of the fastest, most expensive cars in the world and what do they all have in common?? Lots and lots of carbon fiber. Get with the times.


You do have a valid point there and that modern bikes, especially high end ones, and engineered and designed for maximum performance.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

foto said:


> LOL how much engineering goes into a bike. Bikes are the simplest machines in the world, after the hammer and the pully. Bicycle Design is a fleece job.


Laugh all you want. Then read some of the test of aero bikes for example. Velonews has two seperate ones bout a year apart. Look at the watts savings plus 40k time reduction between them and non-aero bikes. Then read other tests about stiffness, compliance, and comfort. The same applies with wheels, aero nd non-aero. Then there are 11 speed cassettes and electronic shifting. Reduction of shock from various bars, seat posts, and stems.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> Laugh all you want. Then read some of the test of aero bikes for example. Velonews has two seperate ones bout a year apart. Look at the watts savings plus 40k time reduction between them and non-aero bikes. Then read other tests about stiffness, compliance, and comfort. The same applies with wheels, aero nd non-aero. Then there are 11 speed cassettes and electronic shifting. Reduction of shock from various bars, seat posts, and stems.


Bike companies need more consumers like you and dcorn.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

stanseven said:


> Laugh all you want. Then read some of the test of aero bikes for example. Velonews has two seperate ones bout a year apart. Look at the watts savings plus 40k time reduction between them and non-aero bikes. Then read other tests about stiffness, compliance, and comfort. The same applies with wheels, aero nd non-aero. Then there are 11 speed cassettes and electronic shifting. Reduction of shock from various bars, seat posts, and stems.


ie: fleece job.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> Bike companies need more consumers like you and dcorn.
> 
> Actually I base my opinion on data and facts from tests


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> FTR said:
> 
> 
> > Bike companies need more consumers like you and dcorn.
> ...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> FTR said:
> 
> 
> > Bike companies need more consumers like you and dcorn.
> ...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

And nice work changing your post.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> stanseven said:
> 
> 
> > Data and facts sponsored by the very bike companies after your $$$$.
> ...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

What is not to believe?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

When looking at my income level, there's no way I should even own my 2500 dollar road bike with 500 dollar wheels. All things considered, these bicycles are not necessarily for the rich. Simply put, I would only have to decide on not buying a new car and purchase one of these beauties. 

The Specialized is way better looking than any of the other designs you have posted.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

stanseven said:


> Laugh all you want. Then read some of the test of aero bikes for example. Velonews has two seperate ones bout a year apart. Look at the watts savings plus 40k time reduction between them and non-aero bikes. Then read other tests about stiffness, compliance, and comfort. The same applies with wheels, aero nd non-aero. Then there are 11 speed cassettes and electronic shifting. Reduction of shock from various bars, seat posts, and stems.


Hmmm, and those bikes are in excess of $8,000, not something a non proracer who doesn't get their bikes for free would want to race on, especially since crashes are so much greater with non pros. And for those that don't race at all...whats the point?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

froze said:


> Hmmm, and those bikes are in excess of $8,000, not something a non proracer who doesn't get their bikes for free would want to race on, especially since crashes are so much greater with non pros. And for those that don't race at all...whats the point?


I wasn't talking about expensive bikes. I was responding to this comment and as examples of engineering, R&D, wind tunnel testing, etc.



> LOL how much engineering goes into a bike. Bikes are the simplest machines in the world, after the hammer and the pully. Bicycle Design is a fleece job.


I agree with you about racing. What's funny is watching some of the experienced cat 3 racers and the bikes they ride.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> Bike companies love guys like you.
> 
> The main thing that distinguishes one Tupperware bike from the other is the decals.


And custom bike companies love guys like you who will gladly pay thousands of dollars for a few titanium tubes welded together. I wonder how long that actually takes to do? 

Compare this Nissan GT-R titanium exhaust with dozens of feet of hand welds to a bike with maybe a few feet of welds. Which one looks like it's worth thousands of dollars?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Massive difference.
My custom frames have cost me no more than a tupperware frame and barring catastrophic accident they will still be around for as long as I am still riding.
Doubtful the same will be said for any tupperware frame.

And the answer to me is the frame over that hideous mess of pipes.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dcorn said:


> And custom bike companies love guys like you who will gladly pay thousands of dollars for a few titanium tubes welded together. I wonder how long that actually takes to do?
> 
> Compare this Nissan GT-R titanium exhaust with dozens of feet of hand welds to a bike with maybe a few feet of welds. Which one looks like it's worth thousands of dollars?


But you can't ride a exhaust pipe down the street by itself. Besides $3,500 for exhaust is a rip off too, when you could do stainless for at least a $1,000 less. And the price of the exhaust pipes don't include wheels and components, so you can find frame and fork only for about the same as the exhaust pipes. Bad example, try again.

Not that I agree that spending $8,000 for a TI bike is a good way to spend money, but if you own a Nissian GTR what do you care how much a bike costs!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

dcorn said:


> And custom bike companies love guys like you who will gladly pay thousands of dollars for a few titanium tubes welded together. I wonder how long that actually takes to do?


You should be in the bike fabricating business then. According to your logic someone could weld steel frames and glue CF quick. You could sell them all at $500 and be wealthy in no time.


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

To answer your question with the bikes provided the Cannondale Evo is the only possible choice to me!


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> Massive difference.
> My custom frames have cost me no more than a tupperware
> 
> tupperware frame.
> ...


Let me ask you a question. Why do you have to be insulting? Are you such an angry person and dislike people so much, you have to ridicule anyone that disagrees with you?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> Let me ask you a question. Why do you have to be insulting? Are you such an angry person and dislike people so much, you have to ridicule anyone that disagrees with you?


If you think what I said is insulting then it is you who has the issue.
I have been no more insulting than the person who has indicated that my 3 custom ti frames were a waste of money.


----------



## CyclistofPeace (Nov 20, 2012)

Venge... that thing is so sexy!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Hooben said:


> When looking at my income level, there's no way I should even own my 2500 dollar road bike with 500 dollar wheels. All things considered, these bicycles are not necessarily for the rich. Simply put, I would only have to decide on not buying a new car and purchase one of these beauties.


A nice bike is the (relatively) poor man's yacht.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

dcorn said:


>


Interesting, note the smoothly curved piece in the upper left, very important for exhaust flow.
Yet other sections appear to be made from mitred straight sections. Making them from curved tube would greatly reduce the labor cost and allow greater exhaust flow because of less turbulence.


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> If you think what I said is insulting then it is you who has the issue.
> I have been no more insulting than the person who has indicated that my 3 custom ti frames were a waste of money.


You don't think you are insulting people who do extensive research and spend big money on CF? You are making fun at their decisions


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

stanseven said:


> You should be in the bike fabricating business then. According to your logic someone could weld steel frames and glue CF quick. You could sell them all at $500 and be wealthy in no time.


LOLZ. It's obvious who actually makes things and who just reads about making things.

True, anyone could make a carbon or titanium frame.
But they couldn't make a Colnago C59 or Lynskey Helix. Making something better than someone who is really well versed in manufacturing and has a pile of sophisticated equipment at their disposal is extremely difficult.


----------



## Favorit (Aug 13, 2012)

I would actually have to ride the bikes to make a choice, but if going by looks alone, I would probably choose the Felt, but maybe with a little color on the frame.

I'm probably biased (aren't we all?) due to my age, but prefer the look of straight top tubes in general, quill stems look better, and I really don't like to see stems that rise. 

None of my biases would stop me from purchasing _any_ particular frame though, because _riding_ the bike is what's most important, not looking at it (although it's nice to enjoy both).

Looking at that Lemming cartoon gives me an idea for a decal if I were to buy one of those unbranded Motobecane Le Champion carbon frames.

I'd just like to add, can't we all just get along? As George Bush once said, "I know human beings and fish can coexist peacefully," so surely steel, carbon fiber, titanium, aluminum. bamboo etc bike fans should be able to.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> You don't think you are insulting people who do extensive research and spend big money on CF? You are making fun at their decisions


Well, I don't think it is personally insulting that they basically ridicule all of us who do extensive research and spend big money on custom ti or steel.
And I have not ridiculed anyone.

Grow some thicker skin and come back when you can join in a conversation without feeling personally insulted any time someone says something that you don't agree with.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

None...if I was spending without an limit.. Would go custom with my name on it... One of a kind....


----------



## Dave Ferris (Sep 23, 2012)

If money were no object I think I'd take an extended road trip. I'd first head south down San Diego way and get measured for one Bill Holland's exo-grid frames. 

After that I'd point the car Northeast and show up on Kent Ericken's doorstep... See how one his Centaur frames would work for me. As long as I'm there I'd order his 650B hardtail.

We're only getting started-- I'd head north towards Bozeman, Mt. and order a Carl Strong steel cross.

I'd finish the circle back to LA by visiting Point Reyes, Ca. and stop in on Steve Potts.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

I would be in traction on bikes with that kind of geometry, but anyway, whichever one nets me the most in sell/trade for a Pegoretti Responsorium.




Link supplied for hard of memory, and folks 5 yrs old and younger 

Pegoretti Responsorium


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> any time someone says something that you don't agree with.


That's funny - that's what I said about you to begin with. You don't agree with CF and come up with a name to call it


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

stanseven said:


> That's funny - that's what I said about you to begin with. You don't agree with CF and come up with a name to call it


Dear stanseven
Get a sense of humour and chill out.
I have called carbon fibre Tupperware since probably EVER.
Stop taking life so seriously you will give yourself an ulcer and the rest of us a pain in the arse.

As I said, you are the one taking offense.
Ride whatever the hell you like, but dont tell me what to do.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

The 1% folks I know largely ride fairly economical bikes - Shimano Ultegra is very common. Off the rack? Absolutely, unless they have a really strange body (one does) or an ultra ego (one of those too). Most worked quite hard for their money, don't part with it very easily, and still have it for that reason. They know who they are, aren't overly impressed with themselves, and don't need stuff to show off (except that one).


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

The Lynskey I have, I love. My next drop bar bike will probably be another from them, but the Shamrock frames are so appealing. 

I still have another day to pay the greed tax and donate for a ticket to the $250 mil lottery. We can all dream about unlimited resources.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

If i was limited to picking from those bikes I'd prob go with the S-Works since Ive always wanted one. 

Otherwise I really like the custom carbon Parlees, Calfees or maybe something custom ti.


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

Kodi Crescent said:


> I wouldn't buy any bike that uses its own house brand parts. They tend to get pulled and replace anyhow, so why start with them?


+1
. I've done this with every bike I've bought. To be fair though you would spec the bike with whatever take your fancy.


----------

